# Hi new here, need help deciding what to get



## jackandsally (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi all, I'm new here, been lurking for a while now. My rescue hamster was sadly pts in the early spring and I think I've grieved enough to get a new pet.

I've done quite a lot of research and have been lurking for a long time on here. I'm not sure what to go for. I'm really interested in getting a couple of dumbo rats from a local breeder, but the average life span of two years or so is putting me off as I know I'll get overly attached since they seem like such little characters. Other options are to rescue two guinea pigs, I've always wanted piggies so this is my firm favourite at the minute but pictures of other peoples hamsters, dwarf hamsters and degus are swaying me that way as well! Damn this forum I want so many pets now lol. So if anyone has any preference or any advice on the above I'm open to suggestions. Look forward to talking to you all.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

jackandsally said:


> Hi all, I'm new here, been lurking for a while now. My rescue hamster was sadly pts in the early spring and I think I've grieved enough to get a new pet.
> 
> I've done quite a lot of research and have been lurking for a long time on here. I'm not sure what to go for. I'm really interested in getting a couple of dumbo rats from a local breeder, but the average life span of two years or so is putting me off as I know I'll get overly attached since they seem like such little characters. Other options are to rescue two guinea pigs, I've always wanted piggies so this is my firm favourite at the minute but pictures of other peoples hamsters, dwarf hamsters and degus are swaying me that way as well! Damn this forum I want so many pets now lol. So if anyone has any preference or any advice on the above I'm open to suggestions. Look forward to talking to you all.


The only small pet I have had is my hamster Sausage, and I love him to bits 

I will definitely get more hamsters one day when I have my own place as I think they are great pets. I love degus as well the ones in the pet shop always look really sociable and I like the squeaky noises they make! My boyfriend was squeaking at them in pets at home the other day and they were talking back it was cool


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i would say rats or guinea pigs. 

i have never had either but i do work in a pet shop and love both animals 
guinea pigs are very sociable but need to get use to you to begin with and can be quite nervous when young, if you had guinea pigs would they live indoor or outdoors ??? 

with rats: OMG i loves these animals !!! im just not aloud any but will deff get them in the future ! 
they are extremly friendly and although can be quite fast when young they quickly get use to be handled and will enjoy attention of you. 

although you say your worrid about the age of rats lifespan of 2 years they have been known to live until they are three if they are cared for well and are happy and have been breed with good lines (parents) 
also you have to keep in mind that with any animal somthing can go wrong and may lead to having the animal pts wether it a guinea pig/rat/hamsters/gerbil ect.... 

my personal choice would be rats. but it is not my choice it is yours


----------



## jackandsally (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the help, yeah i think it's pretty much between the rats and guineas at the moment lol. If I got a pair of guineas I'd keep them indoors, I have a spare utility room type thing which has a very large free space that I can convert into a guinea pig space, obviously I'll get a large outdoor run too. Yeah there is always that issue with any pet I guess, you just have to make the most of the time you have with the animals and make sure they have as good a life as possible.  

Ooh and Flissy I love sausage he looks just like a hamster I had about 6 years ago, that's why i wanted to get a different pet since I've always had hamsters.

Thanks again


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would say definately hamsters or mice or rats, Oh no not being much help. Right 
Hamsters - Nocturnal so are you a night owl or an early bird? But very very very cute, hence the 5 hamsters in my signature.

Mice - Mine are awake on and off all day and incredibly cute but the females are the only ones that can be kept together and they can be a bit smelly.

Rats - adorable and very loving but pet shop rats can take some time taming and like mice can smell slightly.

Or just get all 3.


----------



## jackandsally (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha don't tempt me! I was set on rats then I came on this forum, then I wanted guinea pigs, then I wanted a hamster, so now I can't actually decide and want them all! I'd go to a breeder for the rats, I know of one locally so that would be fairly easy. I am really tempted by another hamster as I know how cute they can be and quite like the idea of making a bin cage, since the pictures of some on here look really interesting. I am a night owl since I work split shifts at the moment and my last hammy (Luna) would wake up when I got in from work so it worked out fairly well. So to be honest this forum has not helped at all  but I mean that in a very good way.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hello and welcome..terrapins are good pets to have...with the knowledge about them as people buy them and dont realise how big they grow or there food needs water temps ect...


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Or just get all 3.


No, thats just what _you_ would do


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> No, thats just what _you_ would do


Who me, how very dare you.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I just got my boyfriend 2 Degus from Pets at Home adoption. They are father and son, aged 8 months and 10 weeks. They are active during the day. They are really fun to watch and seem friendly so far.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum 

I would say gerbils. They don't smell, are fairly active during the day, cheap to keep and they live on average of 3-5 years


----------



## MrsFeisty (Aug 26, 2009)

How about Jirds? They're basically big gerbils and are gorgeous pets, I had a couple a few years ago and they were just lovely. I've not seen many about recently but then again I've not been looking. Or what about a chinchilla? They live a lot longer than rats, we've got one who must be around 12 now.

Given the choice between rats and guinea pigs I'd go for a rat every time.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

ive got degus and hamsters 

depending where there going to be livin ie bedroom front room etc , id say degus unless there in the bedroom

mine have mood everynow and again which means there awake at 2am etc and very noisey when there spose to be in bed !!


----------

